# Trivia 12/28



## luckytrim (Dec 28, 2018)

trivia 12/28
DID YOU KNOW...
In the decade of the 50’s,Twice as many people died of heart  attacks and
stroke than they did of all cancers combined.


1. Strange Words are These ;
Onychophagia is the habit of .... what ??
  a. - Chewing with your mouth open
  b. - Picking your Nose
  c. - Biting Your Nails
  d. - Gritting your Teeth (In Your Sleep)
2. Who was the U.S.'s first Secretary of State ?
3. 'Van' is a preposition in the Dutch and Afrikaans  languages, translating
to ... what ?
4. What was the singular event that is recognized as the start  of the French
revolution ?
(Bonus ; what year was it ?
5. In 1970, the Kidman family moved to Sydney, Australia. Many  believe that
Nicole was born Down Under, but this is not so. She was born  in which of the
Fifty ?
6. Four is the number of wings almost every winged insect has.  What is one
of the exceptions to this rule ?
  a. - Locusts
  b. - Dragonflies
  c. - Flies
  d. - Butterflies
7. Which of the Fifty was home to fictional TV mob boss Tony  Soprano?
8. By what name was American frontiersman John Chapman better  known?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
‘The Silver Chalice’ was Paul Newman’s first performance in a  feature movie
role.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Thomas Jefferson
3. 'Of' or 'From'
4. Storming of the Bastille
5. Hawaii
6. - c
7. New Jersey
8. Johnny Appleseed

TRUTH !!
‘The Silver Chalice’ Won a relatively unknown Newman a Golden  Globe Award
for Most Promising Newcomer- Male.
But the film, and his role in it, was a disappointment and an  embarrassment
to him, to the point that he paid for advertisements asking  the public not
to watch the film on TV.
The most upsetting to him was the costuming.... specifically,  the Toga he
had to wear.


----------

